# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Imola Yellow R8 at Audi North Scottsdale



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our friend Brian McCauley at Audi North Scottsdale was kind enough to share these pics of an Audi Exclusive ordered Imola Yellow R8 that arrived at his dealership in Arizona this week. Last time we toured the R8 factory, they told us that most R8s built are built in neutral colors such as grey, silver, black or white. There's nothing neutral about Imola Yellow. Thanks Brian for sharing.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

glad i could assist George.

For anyone that wants to know. this car is available for sale. Please contact me if you have interest.

It is a 2011 V8 R-tronic MSRP $142,450


----------

